# Breeder on Long Island



## C-Dubs

So, I found a breeder here on Long Island and we spoke on the phone about my family getting an ALL black Male GSD. They currently have an all black couple pregnant with pups. This news excited the whole family. My question is has anyone ever had any experience with this breeder? All Island German Shepherds. All Island German Shepherd K-9 Services

The woman my wife spoke to was incredibly nice and said we can come anytime to check out all of their dogs. she also said the hips were guaranteed, and the dogs are all straight back GSD's (not sure what this means, havent came across it in my research so far) Our pups father is Cylex, and mother is Jezebel... Both of these dogs can be seen in the "our dogs" section of this webpage... Under each dog is his/her crudentials. Can some one explain to me what some of this means.
"
Name: Cylex Vom Banholz
DOB: 05/29/03. 
Title: KKL2 - SchH III 
HD a-normal (a1) 
Sire: Dasty Von Der Berger Hochburg 
Dam: Vhicky 
VDH Kampioenschap 2006
Holland Import 
SCH III TITLED 

Any info or experience with this breeder please share with me as we are trying to avoid any issues. We have a lot of love to give to this dog and just want the absolute best in return. I have done my research but i am new to the gsd community and would love to hear some success stories with this breeder to reassure me.... 

Thank you so much for reading my long post and thank you for any responses positive or negative.


Chris


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've never heard of them, but this is interesting:



> MY dogs are going to get very big! My females are 98 to 120 lbs. My males get bigger. These dogs are NOT scrawny.


By "scrawny", I assume they mean GSDs bred to the standard? Females should NOT be 98 - 120 pounds, and neither should males, for that matter. The breed standard for a female goes up to about 70-1/2 pounds, and for a male up to about 88 pounds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

if you want more info on the dam "jezebel",,I suggest you talk to wanda (kleinenhain here on the board),,she has a kiokee female at her place right now for training,,she can probably give you some insite on the female ..


----------



## C-Dubs

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've never heard of them, but this is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> By "scrawny", I assume they mean GSDs bred to the standard? Females should NOT be 98 - 120 pounds, and neither should males, for that matter. The breed standard for a female goes up to about 70-1/2 pounds, and for a male up to about 88 pounds.


 
I thought it seemed weird too, but then when you look at the videos and pictures on the sight its obvious these gsd's are of big size but nothing that big.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Another breeder breeding outside of the standard. Nothing new and not someone i'd buy from.


----------



## chocolat

I think this one depends on how much you are paying, what you want out of a dog and how you like the looks of the dogs.

If you are paying more than $1,000 you can probably find a better quality dog at other kennels. Certainly puppies from titled parents

That said, if you like the look of these dogs and feel comfortable then that is what you should go with.
I didnt see teir health guarantee online, but then my personal opinion is health guarantees dont me a hill of beans when you have fallen in love with your dog. Not to mention these are living creatures and no one can really guarantee they wont have problems or sickness

I didnt get a good sense on their site, probably not one I would choose, but you really need to go with your gut instinct. I am sure it will be a nice puppy :wub:


----------



## LaRen616

My GSD is 28 to 28 1/2 at the shoulders and he weighs 77 pounds. He is taller than the standard but not at the maximum weight. He is a wonderful dog, I love how big he is but I would not want a 120 pound GSD, that to me sounds like alot of health issues and a short life span


----------



## C-Dubs

I'm going to go look after I come back from vacation. Like I said, none of the dogs on the site appear to be even close to 100 pounds. That still doesnt explain why they would write that though and does bring up the red flag. I'll evaluate the dogs in person and give this breeder a fair chance. Watch the video of Cylex (our pups father), clearly an amazing dog.


----------



## GSD R the Best!

Okay. All Island K-9 Services is here... Took me a while, but I'm here to defend myself. lol
Thank you. Yes, Cylex Vom Banholz is clearly an amazing dog.. 
Okay maybe my dogs might be a little heavy. I should know better. Eva, Minnie, Enzo and Cylex are on the larger side, but everyone else is at a standard weight & size... Pretty much.
I have European working dogs here. Not American show dogs.
I did end up selling "C-Dubs" a pup and he is very happy. 
So far so good with the Health. No problems here with any ancestors or sold pups... LaRen616. I am really trying to do my best. I promise to lean them out... http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/c-dubs.html


----------



## kleinenHain

I did have a Kiokee female here for training but had to send her back. Mighty was a very nice normal size female not over sized. I know Sherry well as we keep in touch due to her owning a Max kid. None of her dogs are oversized as far as the ones i've met.


----------



## Emoore

GSD R the Best! said:


> Okay. All Island K-9 Services is here... Took me a while, but I'm here to defend myself. lol


Don't see that there's much to defend. All I've seen said is that 98-120lb females are out of standard, which is certainly true.


----------



## kleinenHain

Agree but its nothing Sherry breeds for. She is very serious about doing her breedings right


----------



## GSD R the Best!

GSD R the Best! said:


> LaRen616
> Crowned Member
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2010
> Location: Illinois
> Posts: 4,002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GSD is 28 to 28 1/2 at the shoulders and he weighs 77 pounds. He is taller than the standard but not at the maximum weight. He is a wonderful dog, I love how big he is but I would not want a 120 pound GSD, that to me sounds like alot of health issues and a short life span
> __________________
> *Sinister *~ 1.5 yr old black male GSD 3/11/09


 This was what I answered to.


----------

